# Jar Lid



## lexdigger (Oct 30, 2011)

Anyone know what this lid goes to? CLAMP PAT. MARCH 30th 1886


----------



## lexdigger (Oct 30, 2011)

*Pot or Foods Jar Lid?*

Anyone know what these go to? I dig them often, but have never found one still with the container. 

 MAISON DORIN 27. R. Grenier St. Lazare PARIS


----------



## epackage (Oct 30, 2011)

*RE: Pot or Foods Jar Lid?*



> ORIGINAL:  lexdigger
> 
> Anyone know what these go to? I dig them often, but have never found one still with the container.
> 
> MAISON DORIN 27. R. Grenier St. Lazare PARIS


 Perfumed Sludge...LOL here's a link to a past discussion LD....Jim

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-235/mpage-1/tm.htm#1980


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello, I believe it is a fruit jar lid, or canning jar lid.....Andy


----------



## epackage (Oct 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> Hello, I believe it is a fruit jar lid, or canning jar lid.....Andy





> MAISON DORIN


 
 I seriously doubt that Andy....




 Maison Dorin was born in the latest period of history of the old regime where art and beauty had the highest honours.

 Maison Dorin was the keeper of feminine beauty :
 " a beautiful face being ", according to the expression of La BruyÃ¨re, " the most wonderful of all performances ".
 With royalty, perfumes entered the kingly court: powders, blushes and creams were used and with Marie-Antoinette, the taste in perfume became more refined.

 Maison Dorin specifically is one of the oldest brand names selected by the aristocracy. In 1780, it became the appointment of the Royal Court.
 The boutique on Grenier St-Lazare Street saw visits from all levels of nobility and the most elegant Ã©lite of the end of Louis XVI's reign. The famous French actress Marguerite Montansier, well known at the time in the most distinguished worldly spheres, was its real founder. Her knowledge of luxury and of feminine taste led to small masterpieces, which are on display among historical souvenirs at the Carnavalet Museum in Paris, thanks to the generous gift of Maison Dorin.
 From this noble origin and beautiful inspiration came the exceptional art of Maison Dorin. 
 It was during the years of the Empire that the perfume industry became transformed by science. Maison Dorin modernised its methods and spared no expense to put science to the service of pleasure . At that time, its laboratories, the largest and best equipped of Paris, testified of its ever-increasing search for perfection.
 The expositions of Paris in 1839, 1855, 1867 and 1889 opened the eyes of foreign merchants to French luxury products, and on-the-spot won an unequivocal place among exporters of England, Russia, Spain and the Americas.
 Its reputation thus universally established and confirmed by the greatest successes at the expositions of Moscow in 1891, Chicago in 1893, Brussels in 1897, was crowned with a gold medal at the exposition in Paris in 1900 and the Grands Prix of 1894 in St. Louis, 1905 in LiÃ¨ge, 1922 in Brussels and by its jury membership in 1924 at Strasbourg.
 Paris has always set the standard for beauty in the world: Maison Dorin has remained at the head of this movement for a very long time indeed.


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 30, 2011)

[]  Naw I was referin to the other pic he posted the one of the clamp withe the date on it in aqua glass.........Andy


----------



## epackage (Oct 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> []  Naw I was referin to the other pic he posted the one of the clamp withe the date on it in aqua glass.........Andy


 Well then, allow me to remove my foot from my BIG MOUTH !!!!![:-][]....LOL


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 []  I shoulda said which pic I was referin too, but I figured he would know.......Andy


----------



## Baydog51 (Oct 30, 2011)

According to my Red Book the top lid goes to 3 different jars. Brighton, Fruit Keeper, or The Magic Fruit Jar, all nice jars in the $40-400 range for jars with lids and clamps.


----------



## lexdigger (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey, thanks a lot. I just listed it on eBay... we'll see how she does!


----------

